# No RBR povetkin vs wach? I'll try it.



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm surprise the forum is so quiet.
Here goes Cuenca vs Trovs...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

is the olfalbi fight next or lebedev


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuenca looks crafty, moving and giving angles. Troya following and trying to cut the ring, leading with the jab


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

2nd round same as one,interesting match up. Troy can't find the right opening. Cuenca moves well around the ring.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cuenca is moving very well, I just think he needs to be busier with his punching, because I'm pretty sure he's not going to get a KO. Troyanovsky up by 2 after 2 for me.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

3rd round- more exchanges, Cuenca landed a good shot but he lacks power. Troy is more consistent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks man. I'm in class right now


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

4 round picked some heat at the end, Cuenca teasing Troy who rushed him against the ropes.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

5 rd - Troy finding some openings but Cuenca still has his legs. A nice uppercut by Troy made the difference.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks man. I'm in class right now


Anytime bro !


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

6 rd- some freak shit just happened


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

After falling from a clinch Cuenca says can't see and quit


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cuenca tried to lift Troy up but hurt himself in the process.
What a shit ending, I think Cuenca would have been stopped late in the fight either way.

He's very skilled, but has zero punch and lacks reach


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe he just stated to feel Troy's pressure


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

That was unexpected. Maybe an issue with the language barrier. Very anticlimactic though. I was seeing a late stoppage for Troyanovsky.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuencas corner very upset but he was asked several times if wanted to continue and refused


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> I believe he just stated to feel Troy's pressure


Or maybe the uppercut scraped his eye and used the pain in his eye as an excuse to quit.
He was getting busted up.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Kid Cubano said:


> Cuencas corner very upset but he was asked several times if wanted to continue and refused


Yep, unprofessional from them to be honest, putting hands on the ref is unacceptable.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuenca was clearly slowing down and Troy's size and age made the difference


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cuenca just quit.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Kudryashov next. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hammer Time !!!!!!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Kudryashov looks like another version of Kovalev. Same somatotype, similar style...both scary as shit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The Nigerian dude on his way to be crushed just entered the ring


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Kudryashov making his entrance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Jay Nady the referee ... The guy who survived Zab Judah many years ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Durodola didn't come out shy, throwing and landing but kudryas landed a huge left hook to even the round. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Kudryashov with a monsterous left hook, credit Duradola for staying on his feet.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Durodola stops the hammer !!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

WOW. TKO2 for Duradola.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn !! I didn't see that coming


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Kudryashov should've taken a fucking knee


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG ! I lterally can't believe what I just saw.

Kudryashov must have the world's worst trainer. Balls of steel, though.




Kid Cubano said:


> Kudryashov should've taken a fucking knee




Exactly so.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Durodola is a badass, he took some bombs in order to land his


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Kid Cubano said:


> Kudryashov should've taken a fucking knee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. Take a knee, recover and wait for the chance with the left hook again. Duradola would have gassed at that rate I reckon.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

These Russians don't go down even if you hit them with a truck. He took those bombs on his feet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

He should have gotten defensive lessons from Provodnikov, even that would have improved his defence threefold.

Duro has a good chin+power


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Another heavy hitter Russian CW next , Chakhkiev vs another African Afolavi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I expect no surprises now, Afolabi already 35 and coming from defeat. But...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Here we go...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Ola stared using his reach, Chakhkiev looking for the big bomb, a nasty clash of head with no consequences. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chakiev in beast mode, and moving surprisingly well.

He'd better vary his pace, though. Ola has the experience to know how to time his opponents. He 'aint quite dead yet.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Chakhkiev loading hard against Ola who didn't get hurt enough. Chakhkiev looked a lit tired after his rants.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Afolabi weathered the storm quite well there. Chakhiev better be careful not to gas.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Nasty clash of heads again, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, remind me never to get into a bar fight with Chakiev !

Imagine having this guy pissed off at you, and no referee in sight ....


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Chakhkiev getting wild and going for the kill.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like a pitbull


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Ola showing his experience and Chakhkiev has not a clear plan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Chakhkiev plan is just demolition , Ola trying to take him to deep waters


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Chakhkiev in trouble, got dropped ref gave him a break


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Down goes Chakhkiev !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

It's fucking over, what a disaster


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Who trains these Russians ? What a waste of talent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Great left hook finish. Afolabi looked good there, showed a great chin and patience.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Povetkin better step up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Who trains these Russians ? What a waste of talent.


Right? Have they ever heard of defense? Of varying your timing?

Both Kudry and Chakiev basically threw it away by being stupid.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ooh, I'd rather be watching this. Damn near forgot. Thanks for the rbr.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Right? Have they ever heard of defense? Of varying your timing?
> 
> Both Kudry and Chakiev basically threw it away by being stupid.


Exactly.. They can't find the right pace and were acting stupidly probably just looking to please the audience

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Ola just gave him a lesson of how to deal with nonsense pressure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Also LOVELY jabs from Ola in that final round.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Ooh, I'd rather be watching this. Damn near forgot. Thanks for the rbr.


Enjoy bro !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

This is turning out to be one of the most entertaining cards for a long time. Now watch Povetkin/Wach be a snoozefest.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Right? Have they ever heard of defense? Of varying your timing?
> 
> Both Kudry and Chakiev basically threw it away by being stupid.


Chakhiev fought the same way he always did he even got dropped in his last fight and Kudryashov got his shit pushed in from start to finish minus the one big punch he always lands. Chakhiev has stamina issues, not the greatest chin and mentally crumbles when the guy he hits doesn't go away and starts pressuring him. And Kudryashov is a pure puncher as much as I enjoy that style he's a pure puncher the kind of guy you like to defend similar to Kalenga and I like Kalenga and he has better defence but this is why someone like Kalenga can not do what someone like Whitaker does just because he choses to


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Box Nation on right now? Trying to make sure I have the correct link.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Is Box Nation on right now? Trying to make sure I have the correct link.


Yes mate, BN are airing this.

What a brilliant card so far.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yes mate, BN are airing this.
> 
> What a brilliant card so far.


Thank you! Hate that I missed the first few. I ain't got shit to do today.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Chakhiev fought the same way he always did he even got dropped in his last fight and Kudryashov got his shit pushed in from start to finish minus the one big punch he always lands. Chakhiev has stamina issues, not the greatest chin and mentally crumbles when the guy he hits doesn't go away and starts pressuring him. And Kudryashov is a pure puncher as much as I enjoy that style he's a pure puncher the kind of guy you like to defend similar to Kalenga and I like Kalenga and he has better defence but this is why someone like Kalenga can not do what someone like Whitaker does just because he choses to


But at this point of their career it's time to mature as a boxer. You saw GGG using his boxing skills vs Lemieux and still relaying on his power, you saw Kovalev handling a crafty BHop with ease, you can't just expect to go out throwing bombs or taking unnecessary punches. As competition gets tougher things are not the same.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Thank you! Hate that I missed the first few. I ain't got shit to do today.


I'd recommend watching the parts you've missed when it gets uploaded, and try to avoid spoilers until then.
I missed the first two fights, but they were supposedly good/impressive from what i understand. Then we've had one dud, and two cracking fights.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> But at this point of their career it's time to mature as a boxer. You saw GGG using his boxing skills vs Lemieux and still relaying on his power, you saw Kovalev handling a crafty BHop with ease, you can't just expect to go out throwing bombs or taking unnecessary punches. As competition gets tougher things are not the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Golovkin is the MW champ and p4p not everyone is golovkin and not everyone can adapt that easily or change at all the list of boxers who couldn't change is awfully long. it's not like Pacquiaop that you shouldnt jump aroun when you punch like an amateur, it isnt like Wlad doesnt know that you shouldn't only back straight up and like he doesn#t theoretically know how to fight up close, its not like Holyfield didn't know that you shouldn't suddenly start brawling when the other guy invites you to do so.

Golvokin has boxed before and was much more of a boxer before he went to Abel Sanchez he didn't do anything vs Lemieux that he didnt do before allthough he did it with a new style, it's not like young Wlad didn't know how to clinch and jab but we don't know if Chakhiev has the mental fortitude to box and stay focsed and calm when things aren't going his way and we don't know if Kudryashov has any talent for defence and if he is conscious enough to clinch when he has to


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Thank you! Hate that I missed the first few. I ain't got shit to do today.


Here's one of the earlier fights on the card. Thanks to @DaveyBoyEssexUK for uploading


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, Russia vs Africa again... Lebedev should feel a lot of pressure right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> But at this point of their career it's time to mature as a boxer.


Chakhkiev is too southern, too ingush.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if Lebedev is the same after Guillermo Jones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lebedev can't fool anybody about what he does for a living...that face.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Dammit, forgot this was on. Anybody got a link?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

It's showtime


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Tactical first round measuring each other


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone please pm me a a stream. I'm dying here!!!


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Ledbedev will find a home for the left hand. Question is whether he can still pull the trigger.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> I wonder if Lebedev is the same after Guillermo Jones.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He did pretty good against Kalenga, he certainly didn't look shot to me in that fight, even if it was a pretty close fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I think Ledbedev will find a home for the left hand. Question is whether he can still pull the trigger.


So far, Kayode has done a great job of keeping the fight at a great distance. If he can keep this up, he's got it in the bag, and Kayode has excellent stamina, so I'm liking his chances right now.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Ledbedev won that round. Kayode just so stiff.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Both still cautious in rd 2...I gave it to kayodee


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lebedev's footwork and overall D are better than I had expected. - But his age will likely catch up with him in the later rounds.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Lebedev picking his shots well. Moving in and out well, negating the size difference.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Not much happening yet, Lebedev showing his experience staying out of range but not landing enough, Kayodee chasing but no landing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think lebedev is consciously trying to change his style he fought the whole 12 rounda against Kalenga this way as well I think this is a permanent change of hiss tyle it's smart he isn't that young and has been in tough fights but I miss the old lebedev tbf


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I think lebedev is consciously trying to change his style he fought the whole 12 rounda against Kalenga this way as well I think this is a permanent change of hiss tyle it's smart he isn't that young and has been in tough fights but I miss the old lebedev tbf


I think you're right. He hasn't tried to get inside once, for 4 rounds now.

It seems like a mistake, except he's countering really well. I must say, I'm impressed.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I like what Lebedev is doing, boxing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Kayode has a good jab, but man he sweeps with his right hand. Ledbedev seeing all of them.


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Close so far, I have Kayode 1 and 2, Lebedev 3 and 4 for 38-38 after 4.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I guess he'll try to take Kayodee to deep waters


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lebedev doing his job, no rush, countering and moving.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a brilliant fight, for true fans of the sport. Not a lot of fireworks, but so much thinking going on in there.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lebedev keeps leading, boxing better than I expected. And landing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Ledbedev is boxing wonderfully. Didn't expect this at all.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lebedev really changed his style. More moving also very sharp. I dont remember Lebedev being that fast with his hands.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> This is a brilliant fight, for true fans of the sport. Not a lot of fireworks, but so much thinking going on in there.


Mexicans I'm sure already turned off the tv...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Ruled a KO... Was it? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Ledbedev is boxing wonderfully. Didn't expect this at all.


Yep. I'm seriously impressed. This guy is 36 years old?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

The replay.... Hmmmm. Anyways Lebedev won the round.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Big left hook !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Kayode's balance is just as bad as his right hand. He needs to start cutting off the ring. He looks a lot better when not in the center of the ring.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Kayodee down again... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

It's over


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SMoger's counting REALLY slowly. Odd.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lebedev stepping up for the Russians CW


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DAYUM !


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Good clinical finish there. Probably should have been over after the second knockdown in the round.

This is some card so far.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuckin missing all of it. Just watched the Kudryashov on Youtube. Damn.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Smoger almost had a Deja's vu with Lebedev vs RJJ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Stoppage was late. Second KD should have ended it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

All that talk of Lebedev maybe being past his best is bullshit. Lebedev showed great movement and very fast hands there. Especially for a Cruiserweight. Also his power is still there!
Really need unification fights now.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Take note both CW who fought before Lebedev.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> All that talk of Lebedev maybe being past his best is bullshit. Lebedev showed great movement and very fast hands there. Especially for a Cruiserweight. Also his power is still there!
> Really need unification fights now.


I was skeptical how much he had left, but that was clinical and then brutal. I like him a lot better as a boxer/puncher, it turns out.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lebedev clearly learned from mistakes of the past.

Boxing smart, using legs, not relying on his frightening power at all.

He's not the same fighter physically he was 5 years ago but makes up for it with experience.

A solid champion-worthy performance.

Kayode was confident and fought accordingly.

Lebedev solidifies himself as one of the best (if not the) cruisers in the world.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> All that talk of Lebedev maybe being past his best is bullshit. Lebedev showed great movement and very fast hands there. Especially for a Cruiserweight. Also his power is still there!
> Really need unification fights now.


His footwork is a joy to behold.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I was skeptical how much he had left, but that was clinical and then brutal. I like him a lot better as a boxer/puncher, it turns out.


:deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> He's not the same fighter physically he was 5 years ago but makes up for it with experience


But is that really the case? To me Lebedev doesnt look like he has lost much at all. (physically). In fact for me his hands actually look faster. He also is boxing in a smarter way. For me he is better now than he was lets say against Huck. Also his footwork was great against Kalenga. The way he avoided the dangerous Kalenga was just text book. Always turning him not giving him a chance to really get going.
Get Ramirez in there with him for a unification fight. Lebedev beats him clearly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> But is that really the case? To me Lebedev doesnt look like he has lost much at all. (physically). In fact for me his hands actually look faster. He also is boxing in a smarter way. For me he is better now than he was lets say against Huck. Also his footwork was great against Kalenga. The way he avoided the dangerous Kalenga was just text book. Always turning him not giving him a chance to really get going.
> Get Ramirez in there with him for a unification fight. Lebedev beats him clearly.


No doubt.

I think Denis may be visiting the same "doctor" as Povetkin, though!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Berliner said:


> All that talk of Lebedev maybe being past his best is bullshit. Lebedev showed great movement and very fast hands there. Especially for a Cruiserweight. Also his power is still there!
> Really need unification fights now.


:deal


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Povetkin time....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I think Denis may be visiting the same "doctor" as Povetkin, though!


:lol:

I think Lebedev just appears faster because he puts less power into his shots he doesn't sit down on those quick scoring punches he throws that's why they appear faster


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Berliner said:


> For me he is better now than he was lets say against Huck.


He is.



Berliner said:


> Also his footwork was great against Kalenga. Always turning him not giving him a chance to really get going.


It's a pity the Guillermo rematch got canceled.

Would've been interesting to see Lebedev utilizing that footwork against Felino.



Berliner said:


> The way he avoided the dangerous Kalenga was just text book.


Always nice to see a fighter recognizing his own strengths and weaknesses and executing a proper game plan.

Chakhkiev should try that too sometimes.



Berliner said:


> Get Ramirez in there with him for a unification fight.


The Upsetter already schooled him.

Interesting to see what Ryabinsky's next move will be.

Lebedev has been pushing for the unfication for years but Ryabinsky always wanted more champions not just more belts.

But.

Both of his prospects just lost in a brutal fashion and Drozd us busy recovering from the knee injury and preparing for Makabu.

So maybe chances for Lebedev finally getting that coveted unification just went up a bit.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

They are taking to fucking long to start and I have to pick up my kid in school in 20 mins...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> They are taking to fucking long to start and I have to pick up my kid in school in 20 mins...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A grown man has priorites......your kid will understand


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin stoppage in round 10!
Klitschko couldnt stop Wach because he throws the same shit over and over again. Povetkin will get Wach with some good combination punching. Something Klitschko doesnt/cant do.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Is the Russian anthem the same they used in times of USSR?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> A grown man has priorites......your kid will understand


LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Is the Russian anthem the same they used in times of USSR?


Music is the same, words are different.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Povetkin stoppage in round 10!
> Klitschko couldnt stop Wach because he throws the same shit over and over again. Povetkin will get Wach with some good combination punching. Something Klitschko doesnt/cant do.


Wlad could have done it in round 8 had he thrown more hooks instead of 100 straight rights, but was still impressive that Wach survived.

Go Sasha, let the hype train form.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Wach middle section looks soft. Sasha will be cracking those ribs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Music is the same, words are different.


Lmfao like Germany and the Nazi anthem


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Music is the same, words are different.


Ok, makes sense.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Wach used his reach and kept Sasha away , both landed a couple of good shots


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice round by Wach but Povetkin will take this. Much, much faster feet.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Rd 1 to Wach


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think we're seeing why povetkin wants more time for Wilder. Good luck against Wlad he'll need it. Wach is hitting him with straight punches


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Brilliant I just got back form work at the start of round 2. Thought I'd missed it.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Povetkin landing better in rd 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Povetkin won that round for sure.

Personally, I think he's juiced.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit I gotta go, I'll keep track via iPhone ... Keep me posted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Povetkin won that round for sure.
> 
> *Personally, I think he's juiced.*


No question about it. He's not just bigger than when he was younger, he's faster and his reflexes appear much better.

That 'aint natural, I don't care how much he trains.

Still, i like it.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Povetkin is throwing nice combinations and working the body. Wach not rattled but also doesn't appear to have much of an offensive gameplan. 

2-1 Povetkin


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No question about it. He's not just bigger than when he was younger, he's faster and his reflexes appear much better.
> 
> That 'aint natural, I don't care how much he trains.
> 
> Still, i like it.


Exactly. The announcer said he doesn't *look* juiced, but that's not how you assess these things. As you said, he's more explosive at 36 than in his 20s. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> why povetkin wants more time for Wilder.


You've been reading too much Obama's rbrs, Pivot.

That's not true.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Povetkin cut


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

We have Povetkin blood! Left eye, pretty bad. Not sure if a punch or butt. I thought Wach finished that round pretty well, but still 3-1 for Povetkins.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Povetkin cut? Shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Can't see Povetkin being stopped any time soon by the ref though given that it's Russia and he's Russian.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wach is actually performing pretty well here considering people always disrespect him and call him a talentless bum with no defense or skill


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the official scores so far were just announced. 39-37 to Povetkin (I think)


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Another round for Povetkin. He threw a combination that included a left hook to the body followed immediately by a left uppercut. Very nice. He's winning the fight with his left hand, not doing much with his right.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Wach is actually performing pretty well here considering people always disrespect him and call him a talentless bum with no defense or skill


He seems to have improved his jab. That's making a huge difference, keeping Sasha off of him. The thing is, being such a big guy he will surely start tiring soon. that jab will slow down, and Sasha should be able to start really attacking the body.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Wach is actually performing pretty well here considering people always disrespect him and call him a talentless bum with no defense or skill


His jab is pretty ok.

He's absorbing a lot of very hard shots though


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Povetkin is throwing lots of sharp punches in combination, and now he's beginning to land the right hand. A stoppage is not out of the question.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't understand why Sasha isn't going to the body more. It's there for the taking now.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> You've been reading too much Obama's rbrs, Pivot.
> 
> That's not true.


Povetkin is good offensively but a slow starter and especially early prett hittable, he has power but is not a Golovkin or Wlad and sometimes he falls into a gear and can't change it up whether he's winning or even when he's getting beaten up like vs Wlad


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Wach is beginning to look demoralized. Has to land a monstrous straight right to have a shot.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

What round are we at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> What round are we at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 just ended


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Povetkin is popping here


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> What round are we at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9th just started.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Povetkin is good offensively but a slow starter and especially early prett hittable, he has power but is not a Golovkin or Wlad and sometimes he falls into a gear and can't change it up whether he's winning or even when he's getting beaten up like vs Wlad


Not questioning Sasha's abilities and your assessment of him.

Was referring to the "who's stalling ths fight" part.

Don't think Poverkin-Wilder is a sure win for Povetkin at all.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 9 ended.
Wach looks mentally out of it, his chin is the only thing keeping him on his feet


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Blowout through nine. Only question now is whether Povetkin can get a stoppage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sasha playing it safe now, & who can blame him? - But this is becoming rather a let-down after all of today's fireworks.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wach looked hurt by a bodyshot, and his face is starting to look a lot worse now


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Vicious uppercut in round 10 by Povetkin


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Round 11: Wach not really throwing that much but not really backing up either. The guy's brave but the fight has been pretty one-sided.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Last round about to start.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone updating the RBR and everyone who put up links to the fights, at work so I can't watch right now. Sounds like a great card! :cheers


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Wach jabbing and clinching. Wants to fight but hasn't got the energy. Povetkin trying to swarm.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Back home for last round....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Time out to inspect Wach's eye. Fight is stopped.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lmfao corrupt shit to give Povetkin a stoppage wi. This was the last round and the cut wasn't that bad and under the eye, blatant forced stoppage. Not that Wach would have won but this was shady


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight ending cut...
But I don't understand, there was no blood going into his eye


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Missed the end, it's over, how did it end?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Unstoppable force vs. Immovable object vs. Mariusz Wach's chin

Who wins?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a shame to not let Wach go out on points. pointless stoppage really.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That cut was UNDER his eye, so why the stoppage?

The guy deserved to see the final bell.

But I guess they wanted another "KO" on Povetkin's record, to help sell the Wilder fight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Missed the end, it's over, how did it end?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They inspected a cut on his cheek and stopped the fight.
Pretty shady and corrupt, there was no blood going in his eye as far as I could see


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Missed the end, it's over, how did it end?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wach stopped because of a cut. unnecessary stoppage imo.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That cut was UNDER his eye, so why the stoppage?
> 
> The guy deserved to see the final bell.
> 
> But I guess they wanted another "KO" on Povetkin's record, to help sell the Wilder fight.


You've answered your own question mate. stopping Wach is more marketable than a UD


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ayvee1 said:


> Unstoppable force vs. Immovable object vs. Mariusz Wach's chin
> 
> Who wins?


Yup, Wach has one of the best chins in the sport.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

it was a good card, with 2 upsets 1 quitting 1 excellent display ( lebedev) and i can't rate Sasha because missed half the fight.


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

Like others have said Wach deserved to see the final bell, regardless he has losing and him landing that 1 punch less than 2% but still..



Povetkin will KO Wilder no doubt about that. Wonder if its gonna be in US or Russia


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Just want to say one last time that Wach has an incredible chin


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> it was a good card, with 2 upsets 1 quitting 1 excellent display ( lebedev) and i can't rate Sasha because missed half the fight.


It was the usual Sasha - tough, determined, hittable, not very imaginative but dangerous offensively:




The stoppage was premature obviously.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> It was the usual Sasha - tough, determined, hittable, not very imaginative but dangerous offensively:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he beat Wilder?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Does he beat Wilder?


He'd be a slight favourite, in my opinion.

Just a tougher, more experienced fighter who's offense you need to neutralize without taking too much risks or at least be prepared to take a punch or two in return.

And Wilder isn't very good at both of those things.

Still Sasha is no defensive wizard, even a slow as IV-less turtle Wach was able to tag him with jabs - so it wouldn't be surprising if Wilder uses his reach and cuts Sasha in a close fight, overcoming some shaky moments in the process.

But it's too early for that - the fight is not close to being signed yet.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

There are three fighters right now that I think would pose a serious threat to Wilder, and Wlad (with a neutral ref) 'aint one of them. They are all powerful & fast guys that know how to drive forward and work on the inside: 

Povetkin (even though he fought Wach mostly from distance) Joseph Parker, and Luis Ortiz.

AJ could be the fourth, but there's really no way to tell right now.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


>


You're the real MVP:bowdown


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> He'd be a slight favourite, in my opinion.
> 
> Just a tougher, more experienced fighter who's offense you need to neutralize without taking too much risks or at least be prepared to take a punch or two in return.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

If you need to catch up on fights please feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9yGEjWanTmNu4nnb_PUf0A


----------



## andyZor (Jun 22, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> If you need to catch up on fights please feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9yGEjWanTmNu4nnb_PUf0A


Awesome channel. Subscribed! :thumbsup


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kid Cubano said:


> Does he beat Wilder?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

He will get beat up by wilder. Wilde is too big and athletic. He barely beat slow ass wach. Povetkin is too basic to beat wilder, it will go like the stiverne fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> He will get beat up by wilder. Wilde is too big and athletic. *He barely beat slow ass wach.* Povetkin is too basic to beat wilder, it will go like the stiverne fight


What a troll you are.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just watched this in full. Man the Russians know how to put on a good card. Crowd were into it, violent fighters all round wanting to put on a show. Great fights and presentation (in russian)


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Povetkin did what he was supposed to do, and looked his usual self. I'm still picking Wilder to beat him but I only favor him 60/40.


----------

